# Pdx - Hits The Big 4000



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

I will keep it short and sweet









YES
















Thor


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

that means number of posts, right?? (dont laugh, I'm new here!







) Well, if it does --- Congrats!!









jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm right behind ya PDX! only 3,580 to go! oh wait....3,579!
congrats!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug hitting 4000 mark
Keep them coming









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

FOUR THOUSAND!!!!????

How can anyone talk (I mean, type) that much?









Doug, your fingers must be worn to the bone.









Keep 'em coming, though.

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Doug.
This post makes me one closer to catching you.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

And one more closer.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Way to go, PDX_Skipper!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good work Doug!!!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Who is PDX DOUG? I haven't seen any posts by him...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Doug!!

Looking forward to the next 4000.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*WOW NOW THATS A MILESTONE*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Some may call it an obsession.... I just call it life!
(Hmm... maybe I need to rethink that one!







)

In any case, you guys are the best!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Some may call it an obsession.... I just call it life!
> (Hmm... maybe I need to rethink that one!
> ...


Does that include me on a conveyor moving backwards but actually walking forward flapping my arms









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hey! what about us gals on the forum??!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Does that include me on a conveyor moving backwards but actually walking forward flapping my arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right up until the point the silent tree falls on you, Thor!











Doxie-Doglover said:


> hey! what about us gals on the forum??!!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you gals are the best as well, Doxie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats Doug!!
> 
> Looking forward to the next 4000.
> 
> ...


Just give it a couple more weeks









Doug, congrats on the milestone. I found your posts to be very helpful.


----------

